# Harrys farm



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some may find this interesting


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fascinating. Living in a farming community I have often wondered how these "farm payments" work and it just seems so ridiculous. Years ago we did just what he was suggesting and were keeping livestock on farms to fertilize on rotation basis. I remember getting clover hay for the horses which they loved. It was a by product of under sowing clover into the grazing and then the next year taking a hay crop before it was put down to wheat or barley. It is how organic farms are still run I believe.
He is so right about us needing to feed our country from our farms.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's very good at his job and goes out of his way to video as much as possible and explain what and why he does things, between him and Clarson/kaleb we know much more about British farming


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have subscribed to him Kev. Will I get a reminder when he posts again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be posting any new ones in this thread Pat.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting and not at all stupid :laugh:

One man is coppicing the willows over the road, stage one for the willows on his daughters patch was done yesterday.

I just love how that puppy responded to his name and then running beside Harry at the end.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Unusual breed for a farmer to keep  Mind you, I knew a farmer who kept GSDs, Chihuahuas and geese. He reckoned the Chihuahuas were the best guards dogs out of all of them. They heard anyone approaching from miles away.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> One man is coppicing the willows over the road, stage one for the willows on his daughters patch was done yesterday.


That looks like pollarding rather than coppicing doesn't it?

Either way its amazing how nature bounces back. We had 2 ash trees taken out of our garden a few years ago and the stumps constantly produce new shoots which I have to cut back.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes it is pollarding, where they take the crown out of a tree. Coppicing they take a young tree right back to base so that it can re grow. Your ash trees are being coppiced by you Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...not when I get my hands on all the offshoots Pat. They are a PITA tbh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lots more here:-

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFNRLTPU9263dTOYgrVcnHw/videos?view=0&sort=da&flow=grid


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great stuff. Loved the estate fencing 
Not sure who was more nervous of who - the alpacas of the dog or the dog of the alpacas  Mind you he did appear to be listening to his dad. 
Think I ought to write and tell him to be careful what flashing they use on the solar panel installation. Ours has lifted already and both the roofer and the solar people are quoting "storm damage" at me when I complain. Roofer has said that he will come and fix it back down for free. We are thinking that we will get in done in lead at some time in the future. It is some kind of waterproof membrane at the moment and it does not look very attractive either.
Another thing he needs to know is that shade is the worst thing to have near solar panels so that big ol' tree might be for the chop


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I was surprised anyone was still doing it, although I did spot a few places where it's wasn't looking very well done, but it's not finished so maybe addressed afterwards, I find that it's good on roadside bends as it allows you to see through the corner unlike hedges and fencing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mark, the farmer next door, was telling us about the fertilizer prices. What on earth is going to happen to food prices?! What wasn't mentioned, by Harry, was that the red diesel that they all use (tax free ordinary diesel) has been cut. He now uses full fat diesel and his tractor will use 22 litres per hour on light work and 45 litres per hour on heavy work! All this has to be recovered when he sells his crop. We may all have to be growing our own at this rate


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

patp said:


> Mark, the farmer next door, was telling us about the fertilizer prices. What on earth is going to happen to food prices?! What wasn't mentioned, by Harry, was that the red diesel that they all use (tax free ordinary diesel) has been cut. He now uses full fat diesel and his tractor will use 22 litres per hour on light work and 45 litres per hour on heavy work! All this has to be recovered when he sells his crop. We may all have to be growing our own at this rate


Does Mark also run plant Pat? Maybe he was referring to the changes coming in next month on the use of red diesel in the construction and infrastructure industries ie diggers, excavators, generators etc. They will have to be run on full fact diesel as he calls it from next month.

Red diesel, that is only lightly taxed, will still be available for use in agriculture.

Fertilizer prices are a high worry though for many. I do think though that we have been using it unsustainably. I pass fields on the way into town that I know have grown rape every year without fail for 30 years or more. That is only possible with a huge input of fertilizer made possible by cheap oil. Crop rotation, the way it used to be done has been confined to history on many farms.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, he has lots of plant and does many jobs around the area. He often says he could not continue farming without all the extras that he is able to do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've put this in here because it's the same bloke and I thought it might interest a few of you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mind boggling!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes he is very good with his figures, and knowing how to work out that kind of thing, he started a very good car magazine and this is where he got his wealth from, I think he sold it to go into farming which he seems to be also very good at, but he does seem like the sort of bloke you'd have a drink with.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Or a nice chin wag over the farm gate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Might have to get some chooks and a goat or two.........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Took me ages to find this thread, bloody stupid VS terminology.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Thought I recognised him. 
Here's his review of the XT500.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I also watch Harrys Garage on YT, the XT was a bike I always fancied.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

*Here's mine. *


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure I'd want one now, a GS 1100 would be a better buy these days and cheaper, I used to work for a bike dealer and out of all the bikes we took in I rated these very highly and would always take one home for the weekend if we had one in.









1996 BMW R 1100 GS Black £1595 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1996 BMW R 1100 GS Black £1595 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

That's a good buy, but I prefer the 650. Horses for courses though, depends what you'll use them for. I had an xtz750 for a few years, not a chance I'd have gone off road on it but brilliant on the dual carriageway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah if going off road you want a Rokon, or a Range Rover.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This would be a good buy if it went for that price.









BMW 1100 gs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BMW 1100 gs at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Not my kind of thing mods wise. But it's a good looking bike and well worth that money.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have to have a repeat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I seem to have shrunk, they are too high for me now anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An alternative to Harry Farm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wondered if this might be better in this thread, there have been more Harrys farm videos, but I assume you will have had your own notifications of those.

this is in Ukraine and has a lot less potholes than we've seen of late, but shows a pretty interesting machine in development.


















Part two


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Imagine following that down a country lane!


----------

